# Eric Adams Wins the NYC Democratic Primary



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well, he’s an ex-NYC officer so I can’t see how this is a bad thing for that city.

It’s interesting though. In this social climate who would have thought an ex-NYC cop would have the ability to gather enough interest to win the highest mayor office in the US. Maybe this is the start of a shift of sentiment towards law enforcement?









Eric Adams wins the New York City Democratic mayoral primary: AP


Brooklyn Borough President Eric Adams has won the Democratic primary for mayor of New York City after appealing to the political center and promising to strike the right balance between fighting crime and ending racial injustice in policing.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I like his position regarding BLM.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Goose said:


> I like his position regarding BLM.


I like what I read about him. Great story from what he came from to where he is now. He’s a democrat that thinks for himself instead of what the party tells him to think or say. I’m rooting for him!


----------

